# Okay... introduction time...



## Lampy (Nov 19, 2003)

I hate doing this... but here goes...

I've actually been watching this site for a little while... you are some quite helpful people, even if I never asked a question...

I'm a fresh Tech... sadly to say.
High school TD and LD for several years, [award-winning, i might add... hahaha] only out of high school a few months.
I currently live in Las Vegas, NV and am in the process of getting a permanent job in the buisness [which I'm finding out is hard when you're 18 and fresh out of high school, not to mention being a girl], but to tide me over I work [and have worked for close to a year now] as the house Assist. LD at a local live music venue... which I LOVE!

Sadly I'm not in college [family issues, plus I despise the program of our local University] but am shopping around... I'll probably be posting later asking for tips on my portfolio, good schools, scholarships [I know I spelled that wrong] ect. 

Like I said, I'm glad to be part of the board... thanks for all the help you've unwittingly given me up to this point...


----------



## MagliteL13 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome. Learn, ask, and contribute.

Jeremy Lyon
Technician at The McAnich Arts Center


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi there! 
Welcome to the board, glad you decided to say hello. Hope you find a lot of fun and useful information and that you will be posting and contributing when you can and tell all your friends! =) 

Las Vegas..one of my favorite places. Mostly IA houses out there...and as I recall Cirque is usually always hiring. 

Look forward to seeing your participation on the website! 

wolf


----------



## wemeck (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome Lampy!

Glad to have someone from the Vegas scene. I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 19, 2003)

On behalf of ControlBooth.com, welcome aboard!!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the site!

Las Vegas, huh? You gonna go to LDI when it's out there? (hopefully soon, as I am looking for an excuse to take a road trip out west!!)


----------



## cruiser (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi, Im Jeremy and I'm from Australia =)

I dunno why I did that everyone else says special stuff, so I thought id join in...


----------

